# Preseason Game 1 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio

*Houston Rockets (0-0) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (0-0)*​*Tuesday, October 10, 7:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wells / McGrady / Battier / Mutombo 

*GRIZZLIES*




































Stoudamire / Jones / Miller / Swift / Tsakalidis​
Rockets.com Preview 


> HOUSTON -- Since leaving training camp in Austin, Shane Battier suspected that he would be fielding questions about facing his former team -- the Memphis Grizzlies -- for the first time in Houston's preseason opener.
> 
> He just didn't expect the first round of questioning to begin at home.
> 
> "My wife asked me last night about it," Battier said. "I told her that we could be playing the Harlem Globetrotters and it wouldn't matter to me because I'm still trying to learn my role with this team. But yes, it will be strange playing against those guys."
> 
> He's about to find out just how strange.
> 
> Besides introducing himself to Houston fans on Tuesday night, Battier will face the team that traded him for the first time when Memphis visits the forward and his new teammates in the Rockets' preseason opener at Toyota Center.
> 
> Battier established himself as dependable perimeter shooter and crafty defender during his five seasons in Memphis and even left as the franchise's all-time leader in game played and steals.
> 
> However, after becoming one of the most beloved players in Memphis' brief history, Battier was shipped to Houston in exchange for Stromile Swift and the Rockets' top pick, Rudy Gay, in July.
> 
> Nearly three months after that transaction, the forward will be swapping elbows against his former teammates.
> 
> How's that for making his Rockets debut?
> 
> "It figures I would get my old team in my first game," he said.
> 
> Battier will be missing at least one new teammate in his reunion with Memphis.
> 
> Rockets center Yao Ming will be forced to watch the action after having the nail of his left big toe removed on Monday. He will be sidelined for the next 7 to 10 days.
> 
> Despite Yao's absence, the Rockets will have their first opportunity to show off their retooled roster in the preseason.
> 
> "I'm ready," Rockets star Tracy McGrady said. "I've never been this fired about a team because I've never been on a team with this much depth."
> 
> Battier is a big part of that depth thanks to Memphis.
> 
> Battier said he doesn't hold a grudge over being dealt and he's happy to be in Houston.
> 
> Still, the forward admits it will be odd to see the Grizzlies and not be wearing a Memphis jersey.
> 
> "It would be a lot different if I actually had a grasp of the offense and what I was doing," Battier said. "Then, I might be a little more anxious about playing my old mates. But it's still going to be a little weird not playing with those guys."


----------



## Dean the Master

Yo, why Grizzlies' logo is bigger than Rockets?
Go find one Rockets logo that's bigger!
lol
Yao is not starting?


----------



## Yao Mania

This is what I fear, with Yao out we only have 90 year old Deke to fill in as center! 

Anyway, just excited that pre-season's finally around!


----------



## Cornholio

> Go find one Rockets logo that's bigger!












:biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio

Yao Mania said:


> This is what I fear, with Yao out we only have 90 year old Deke to fill in as center!





> Van Gundy said his options at center are Dikembe Mutombo, Juwan Howard, Chuck Hayes and Matt Haryasz.


Link


----------



## chn353

yao's in serious trouble... his had his nail removed again.. last time he removed it.. it was infected and he was out for 21 games... some1 like go give yao some miracle herbs or sumthing


----------



## Dean the Master

cornholio said:


> :biggrin:


That's right m8.


----------



## HayesFan

So yall going to keep us posted on if you find a way to watch online?? LOL Dang.. I wanna move somewhere with Fox sports south!!


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> So yall going to keep us posted on if you find a way to watch online?? LOL Dang.. I wanna move somewhere with Fox sports south!!


 it doesnt help. i live in austin, and fox sports just shows san antonio games. its just FSN Houston which shows rockets games.


----------



## kisstherim

Shanghai sports channel will carry this game and u can find it on ppstream

if u can't find the channel, just insert the url below to ur ppstream (first click the Chinese characters "文件(F)" in the main menu of ppstream then click "打开网址(U)" then input the url below in the blank, then click "确定”(which means "yes"), hope it works for u guys 

ppstream://hwmpb62ce46ycokoapmt3ge5rab5tw4ze6dahwotmjxeua6zzjr6syqd3hoqdtuzapm5uo5peeb5turgamaqhwoseybqga6z.pps/GORERXTXMUM35A4QCHCHEEHIT2SZZYBA


----------



## TracywtFacy

this is exciting... i can see a big blowout win for the rox...

or maybe not, since yao isn't playing... should be interesting to see battier and stro come up against their old teams, check out our outside shooting, and see if deke's got some gas left in the tank...


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Hmm i expect the bench to get more minutes

I wanna see how Hayes,Bill,Head and Novak will do


----------



## jdiggidy

> This is what I fear, with Yao out we only have 90 year old Deke to fill in as center!


Remember, we also have a BIG HARYASZ that we can stick in their faces too!

He didn't get cut yet did he? I wish they would start Matt in place of Deke just so the announcer would say his name over the PA system.


----------



## WhoRocks

kisstherim said:


> Shanghai sports channel will carry this game and u can find it on ppstream
> 
> if u can't find the channel, just insert the url below to ur ppstream (first click the Chinese characters "文件(F)" in the main menu of ppstream then click "打开网址(U)" then input the url below in the blank, then click "确定”(which means "yes"), hope it works for u guys
> 
> ppstream://hwmpb62ce46ycokoapmt3ge5rab5tw4ze6dahwotmjxeua6zzjr6syqd3hoqdtuzapm5uo5peeb5turgamaqhwoseybqga6z.pps/GORERXTXMUM35A4QCHCHEEHIT2SZZYBA


Thanks ktr, as ever. Don't think I'm gonna stay up for this (starts at 1.30am here) with Yao out; I'm not a student anymore :sad:


----------



## OneBadLT123

Oh how I missed these threads... :biggrin:

REP for all!

Oh and I love how Stromiles picture is his rockets photo, and vise-versa for Battier lol


----------



## HayesFan

kisstherim said:


> Shanghai sports channel will carry this game and u can find it on ppstream
> 
> if u can't find the channel, just insert the url below to ur ppstream (first click the Chinese characters "文件(F)" in the main menu of ppstream then click "打开网址(U)" then input the url below in the blank, then click "确定”(which means "yes"), hope it works for u guys
> 
> ppstream://hwmpb62ce46ycokoapmt3ge5rab5tw4ze6dahwotmjxeua6zzjr6syqd3hoqdtuzapm5uo5peeb5turgamaqhwoseybqga6z.pps/GORERXTXMUM35A4QCHCHEEHIT2SZZYBA



Thanks bunches and bunches KTR! I think the game starts at 8:30 here so I will definately try to find it. I am sooo excited for the season to start!


----------



## CbobbyB

damn I can't WAIt till the season starts...preseason makes me nervous.


----------



## kisstherim

oh, I just checked the schedule of Shanghai Sports channel, seems they are gonna carry all Rockets preseason games LIVE except the one against Hawks. :banana:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Rockets-94
Grizz-100


----------



## Pasha The Great

MAN it feels so good to see one of these threads up again!! im soo excited right now, i heard luther head has improved immensely and i cant wait to see JLIII prove himself..
i just hope tmac doesnt get too excited and hurt himself.


----------



## Pasha The Great

up 8-0

looking pretty good.


----------



## Cornholio

*Starting Lineups*

Alston / Snyder / T-Mac / Battier / Hayes
vs.
Stoudamire / Jones / Miller / Cardinal / Tsakalidis

15-2...


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Is it too late to change my prediction? LOL!!!


Nice Block by Snyder even though it was a foul.


----------



## Pasha The Great

already the refs are making horrible calls.. this sickens me.


----------



## Cornholio

26-11 at the end of the 1st.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Nice threeeeeeee from the rookie(Novak)


----------



## CbobbyB

man, i hate this damn school..the damn games are normally televised over here! Oh well, back to watching "Major Payne."


----------



## Pimped Out

CbobbyB said:


> man, i hate this damn school..the damn games are normally televised over here! Oh well, back to watching "Major Payne."


where do you go?


----------



## CbobbyB

Pimped Out said:


> where do you go?


Prairie View A&M University...home of the worst football team in sports today..(they really are)


----------



## Yao Mania

Nice outing so far. From the stat sheet it looks like Gay's trying to do too much against us.... take it easy rook!

Still no sign of Kill Bill?


----------



## HB

Your team looks really nice. Lots of scrappy energetic players. Tmac looks bigger and seems very healthy. Battier will be a gem. I am not sold on Lucas, seems too small. The new ball is terrible

Rudy Gay will be a star in the league


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

We might be using the 3-point finger thing ahain this year.


----------



## bronx43

Is the PPstream not working for anyone? It seems to be showing a race...


----------



## CbobbyB

Why is channel 29 ****ed up?!!? They trippin...some BS.
i need to call my little sister. i haven't talked to her in a while.

oh yeah..

GO ROCKETS!


----------



## CbobbyB

bronx43 said:


> Is the PPstream not working for anyone? It seems to be showing a race...


I have no idea, i haven't tried that yet...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Has Luther even got on the court yet?


----------



## Yao Mania

Ouch, V-Span with TO and 2 fouls in his 1st 2 mins...


----------



## Yao Mania

Brian34Cook said:


> Has Luther even got on the court yet?


I'd think Gumby wants to work all the new guys first and see what they can do. We all know what Luther can give us already, so no need to start the "We want Head" chant just yet


----------



## Legend-Like

Yay, Basketball season starts. Can anyone tell me who was the starting 5? I missed tip off but I heard Steve Novak has a really good shot


----------



## HayesFan

cornholio said:


> *Starting Lineups*
> 
> Alston / Snyder / T-Mac / Battier / Hayes
> vs.
> Stoudamire / Jones / Miller / Cardinal / Tsakalidis
> 
> 15-2...



HOLY H**L!! Scuse my language... CHUCK STARTED AND I MISSED IT!! Argh!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

I must say I am impressed by Chuck though. 6'6" starting C and still managed to lead the game in rebounds by far (10 in 26 mins). I think he'll definitely earn himself some PT this season.

Looks like the squad on newbs on the floor right now cant' get it together. JL III's gotta look for teammates more often and stop shooting, that's what guys like Novak and Jacobsen are out there for.


----------



## OneBadLT123

OK, i just got home and checking out the box score i Like the following...

-Chuck Hayes has 10 rebounds 1 block in 25 minutes of play. I am loving those numbers
-Novak with 10pts in 16 mins of play, with two 3 pointers, and seems to be making shots from far range
-Battier with 8 points, 7 rebounds and 2 steals 
-Tmac seems to be doing ok

Things I dont like (granted its early and development is needed)
-Vspan needs to get adjusted to NBA type ball.
-JL3 Seems to be struggling
-Azubuike has only played 1 min. I would like to see him get more playing time.


----------



## Yao Mania

Kelenna Azubuike commits a fouls within the first 10 secs of stepping onto the court, doh!

Looks like Gumby can care less about winning or losing this one (as it should be for the pre-season). I say we just let Novak shoot the ball the rest of the game, looks like he's got a pretty good percentage going.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Yao Mania said:


> Kelenna Azubuike commits a fouls within the first 10 secs of stepping onto the court, doh!
> 
> Looks like Gumby can care less about winning or losing this one (as it should be for the pre-season). I say we just let Novak shoot the ball the rest of the game, looks like he's got a pretty good percentage going.


Yeah I saw that on the box score play by play. 2 foules in 10 sec of play, ouch. But I still would want him to get more PT this preseason.

As for Novak, I have seen so far is his shots have been from the 20 foot range which it just awesome because it’s something we desperately needed last season


----------



## OneBadLT123

Novak is going to be great 2nd round pick I hope


----------



## lingi1206

HayesFan said:


> So yall going to keep us posted on if you find a way to watch online?? LOL Dang.. I wanna move somewhere with Fox sports south!!



hey for those who have direct tv you can ask for the sports package which is 12 dollars a month you get 25 channels and FSNSW meaning the rockets channel thats what iam going to get when the season starts you guys should check that out from what i have seen and heard this could be better then NBA league pass iam not 100% sure about anything but i will try this thing out. Anyone have this already???


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Hmm they must be trying to feed the ball to Gay

18 Field Goals in 14 Minutes and he only made 5


----------



## j-rocket

novak will fit in real nice around T-mac and Yao!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

j-rocket said:


> novak will fit in real nice around T-mac and Yao!!


From what I got from the box score, I was very impressed.


----------



## Cornholio




----------



## Cornholio

Was T-Mac attacking the basket constantly?


----------



## Dream Hakeem

LOL i just noticed we were missing The Bonz

Well hopefully he can play next game


----------



## Yao Mania

cornholio said:


>


That pic reminded me of this:


----------



## Pimped Out

Dream Hakeem said:


> LOL i just noticed we were missing The Bonz
> 
> Well hopefully he can play next game


no head tonight either.


----------



## Dissonance

Pimped Out said:


> no head tonight either.



That joke is so played out.


----------



## reno2000

Yao Mania said:


> That pic reminded me of this:


Same thing for me.

Shaky game for the rockets it seemed. Couple of players showed they will be contributors already (Hayes and Novak), but seems like JL3 and V-Span are still quite a way from being constant positive contributors. Way too many TO's. Its only the first game of pre-season, so there is plenty of improvement to be made just due to match fitness alone.


----------



## bronx43

Dissonance19 said:


> That joke is so played out.


Perhaps it's played out because everytime someone merely mentions his name, people assume sexual innuendo. "No head tonight either" as a lone statement without smiley faces is most likely not a pun. I can be wrong, but it seems to be a straightforward observation by a poster.


----------



## chn353

where was the stro show?


----------



## TracywtFacy

man battier really looks like zidane in that pic...


how did rocket-for-a-day rudy gay go for memphis? he seems to have gotten alot of minutes, but was shooting poorly (5-18?)...

i think they were saying stro had a minor injury so he sat out, like bonzi


----------



## Legend-Like

Spanlious travels too much but Kirk Snyder looks awesome


----------



## darkballa

Numbers that i'm pleased with...

-Mac 5-10 FG 7-9 FT, 17 points in 18 minutes.
-Hayes 10 reb 25 minutes
-Novak 12 points with good %s
-Battier 8 points, 7 reb, 2 steals. (more points wouldnt be bad)

I'm not pleased with 
-Snyder 2-7, 4 points in 26 minutes, 4 fouls
- Spanoulis 2-6 FG, 0-4 3ptFG, 4 points, 5 TO, 21 minutes


----------



## bbasok

Rudy will make rockets cry when he plays a REAL game against them!!


----------



## jdiggidy

> Spanlious travels too much but Kirk Snyder looks awesome


I hope VSpan makes the team but, he has alot to learn about the NBA game. I don't know that Snyder looked awesome but, he certainly is a MASSIVE upgrade.

TMac 17pts and Battier had 8pts and 7Boards, and we didn't even see Bonzi. SWEET!


----------



## debarge

Overall I was very impressed with the intensity level with most of the rotation guys, and the newbies. Tmac looked aggressive which is what we all wanted to see, ie. attacking and swishing shots from the post.

Battier and Hayes, I can't say enough about how they played. *Shane I thought you were a nice Chevy Silverado: but now I see you are an ESCALADE!*Chuck: 6'7 at best playing Center? At first I said WTF??? But four quick points later I changed my mind, that small ball thing could really work when Yao is resting. Better with Hayes or Shane at C than Howard, he doesn't defend well enough.
Novak and Synder: Both played well IMO, to each of their stregnths. Novak shot very well, but his post passing is terrible, that will improve though with familiarity. Snynder I thought was just what the doctor ordered, big/fast/defensive hawk/shot selection was good. No he didn't make everything, but he made enough, and has nice moves. His defense impressed me more than anything else, he was recovering on help D very nicely.
Vspan and Lucas: Just need to get aquianted w/ their teammates I think? Passing is about instinct and direction. Vspan's instincts were good but rough, he passes so quickly the guys who were out on the floor weren't ready for those lightening balls off pick and rolls. A few TOs but that's to be expected. Lucas again just needs to look at this film and he'll see what he did wrong. If you're gonna drive, go all the way to the hoop. Stop dancing and either pass, or shoot. We don't need a stevie francis impersonation.
Padgett Jacobsen Azuibuke: Casey I liked, I hope he makes the team, he made some shots, passed up a few to make an extra pass, which isn't neccessarily a bad thing. I'd put him on the team, even if its just IR, just in case.
Padgett I thought would've looked better, but he played like a rookie IMO. He passed up shots and then took a couple poor shots. He just looked out of sorts to me, frankly I wouldn't put him on the team, he's not guranteed? He would most likely get picked up by some team by Novemeber. The way Novak Hayes and Battier outplayed Scott, I don't see how he makes this team as a forward.
Azubuike: Didn't really see much of him, it was garbage time by then. 

IMO Jeff has in mind whose getting cut already (Azuibuke, Haryzas, ???Maybe Padgett or Sura) It should Sura and Bowen, they won't play or help us even if they did. Too bad for Matt Haryzas, I hoped he'd get more minutes with some of the starters, we need to see what he could do if Yao is out for one or two weeks at a time? *we need somebody else besides Dke, who did not look good at all to me. He's too much of an offensive liability to play nightly. I'd put him on IR like other teams do their really old vets for the playoffs.*


----------



## jworth

bbasok said:


> Rudy will make rockets cry when he plays a REAL game against them!!


When the Rockets are staring down the Western Conference standings at Memphis they won't have much to cry about.


----------



## Yao Mania

debarge said:


> Overall I was very impressed with the intensity level with most of the rotation guys, and the newbies. Tmac looked aggressive which is what we all wanted to see, ie. attacking and swishing shots from the post.
> 
> Battier and Hayes, I can't say enough about how they played. *Shane I thought you were a nice Chevy Silverado: but now I see you are an ESCALADE!*Chuck: 6'7 at best playing Center? At first I said WTF??? But four quick points later I changed my mind, that small ball thing could really work when Yao is resting. Better with Hayes or Shane at C than Howard, he doesn't defend well enough.
> Novak and Synder: Both played well IMO, to each of their stregnths. Novak shot very well, but his post passing is terrible, that will improve though with familiarity. Snynder I thought was just what the doctor ordered, big/fast/defensive hawk/shot selection was good. No he didn't make everything, but he made enough, and has nice moves. His defense impressed me more than anything else, he was recovering on help D very nicely.
> Vspan and Lucas: Just need to get aquianted w/ their teammates I think? Passing is about instinct and direction. Vspan's instincts were good but rough, he passes so quickly the guys who were out on the floor weren't ready for those lightening balls off pick and rolls. A few TOs but that's to be expected. Lucas again just needs to look at this film and he'll see what he did wrong. If you're gonna drive, go all the way to the hoop. Stop dancing and either pass, or shoot. We don't need a stevie francis impersonation.
> Padgett Jacobsen Azuibuke: Casey I liked, I hope he makes the team, he made some shots, passed up a few to make an extra pass, which isn't neccessarily a bad thing. I'd put him on the team, even if its just IR, just in case.
> Padgett I thought would've looked better, but he played like a rookie IMO. He passed up shots and then took a couple poor shots. He just looked out of sorts to me, frankly I wouldn't put him on the team, he's not guranteed? He would most likely get picked up by some team by Novemeber. The way Novak Hayes and Battier outplayed Scott, I don't see how he makes this team as a forward.
> Azubuike: Didn't really see much of him, it was garbage time by then.
> 
> IMO Jeff has in mind whose getting cut already (Azuibuke, Haryzas, ???Maybe Padgett or Sura) It should Sura and Bowen, they won't play or help us even if they did. Too bad for Matt Haryzas, I hoped he'd get more minutes with some of the starters, we need to see what he could do if Yao is out for one or two weeks at a time? *we need somebody else besides Dke, who did not look good at all to me. He's too much of an offensive liability to play nightly. I'd put him on IR like other teams do their really old vets for the playoffs.*


Great analysis as always debarge. Was worried about V-Span's numbers on the Stat sheet, but I guess it's just got a lot to do with getting used to his teammates and playing in the NBA. 

Hope we'll get to see some Bonzi and Head next game!


----------

